# The right way to Use chariot



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

When I use a high elf chariot it always dies, any tactics could I use


----------



## itsonlyme (Aug 22, 2008)

its a support unit, you need to keep it out of line of sight of enemy unit, bascially just use it to counter charge units that have overrun (well isnt so much of a issue with HE).


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Only charge units you know you can break would be a good starting point. Use for flank charges, combined charges, mopping up, and, as the above post states, support.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Best way is to break through heavy units.

If you can kit up your chariots, I would do so.

Chaos Chariots and High Elven White Lion War Chariots I find particularly useful for this. Depending on the opponents army (Gunline or assault), I'll deploy the Chariots far out on the wing, usually the last ones I place down. It means I can place them so far that I could slice them along his line, hitting units in the flank. Scythes and brutal attackers aboard (even Chaos Warhorses kill almost as many as the Riders) will mean that I kill the 3-4 models in the flank before they get a chance to attack back, and slamming a unit of Chaos Knights/Dragon Princes/Silver Helms/Another Chariot in the front will cause enough damage to ensure the unit is broken. Having a 2 Chariot Team is essential.

Together, they can take down units, no sweat - Cauing as many as 11 Wounds on the Charge, 2 of them can decimate Heavily armoured elite units, although these tend to be central.

If one dies, I keep it out of range/sight from nasty cannonballs/bolt throwers, even archers at a pinch and use it to harrass an enemy, killing 4-5 models on the charge, it can reduce a rank at least, and add a great deal of attacks which can't be retaliated. however, it's got to be used in conjuction with a light cavalry unit or infantry to hold up the front, otherwise you'll find yourself against a repositioned Champion/Hero and Standard Bearer.

Elven Chariots won't prosper as much from this as Chaos do, but plonking a combat hero in the Chariot will cause a great deal of Carnage. If it's equipped in a similar method to the riders (My Chaos Hero's were Exalted Champions (4 Attack Champions =D) equipped with Halberds) and an opponent will not be as worried about it hitting your flank.

Also, a Chariot offers extra protection - 2/3rds of the shots bounce off, and then you have the heaviest armour, shield, and halberd that your hero must be equipped with. On your elves, this is 5+, +1 save, + 1 versus missile fire - A 3+ versus missile fire is not to be sniffed at. Also, if some pesky mage decides to shoot a Fireball at you, and some of it hits you, he can't be hurt. So a 3/4 wound platform, doing as much damage as a Dragon when charging, carrying a hidden hero, hitting into the flank of a Heavy cavalry/elite unit charge/Defender unit defensive stand, and you are going to carve open their ranks.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks for the advise Vaz.


----------

